# Real nice cabinet making video



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A free tutorial from Taunton.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/small-cabinet-video-preview/index.asp


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice tutorial Mike. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the link. I bookmarked it.


----------

